# Hallowe'en Profiles?



## navymich (28 Oct 2007)

Okay, I know I didn't indugle THAT much last night.  I was sure when I was first checking the site early this morning before I went to work that there were pumpkins instead of maple leaves on people's profiles on the boards, but they aren't there now.  ???


----------



## TN2IC (28 Oct 2007)

The skull ones look pretty cool. We have to leave that here on army.ca  ;D


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2007)

I noticed the skulls. I have not seen the pumpkin profiles yet. It's a nice timely change.


----------



## navymich (28 Oct 2007)

kratz said:
			
		

> It's a nice timely change.



Concur, but it is a downfall to being a subscriber because we have that under our name instead of the row of whatever.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Oct 2007)

I don't see any of them


----------



## armyvern (28 Oct 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> I don't see any of them



Mich is correct. I was, as usual, totally sober last night; there were indeed 'lil pumpkins running about underneath people's names. I didn't see any skulls out and about ... but I did see pumpkins. Perhaps, they've turned themselves into poltergeists now by draping sheets over themselves ... and one can only see if they believe.

I see 'em ... but only because I'm actually a witch.


----------



## armyvern (28 Oct 2007)

Ohhhh, ohhhhhhhhh, ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ....

To paraphrase a wierd little kid speaking to _hot-boy _ Bruce Willis:

"I see dead pumpkins!!"

Right here under this name!!


----------



## navymich (28 Oct 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Mich is correct.



Of course I am  ;D




			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ... but only because I'm actually a witch.



A DS not using spellcheck?!?!  For shame!


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> A DS not using spellcheck?!?!  For shame!



At this point in time, "no comment" is a good quote to use.  

I followed the link vern provided and I saw what I thought were skulls. So if those are pumpkins, what do the skulls look like?


----------



## navymich (28 Oct 2007)

kratz said:
			
		

> I followed the link vern provided and I saw what I thought were skulls. So if those are pumpkins, what do the skulls look like?



I didn't see anything except leaves in her link, then I refreshed the screen and saw skulls under "tomahawk6" (reply #41) and pumpkins under "pvt greffel" (reply #43).

Now any page that I refresh on I can see them....is this some sort of black magic??


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Oct 2007)

Sweet it works! That's cool stuff


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2007)

Got it, I have to refresh to see the pumpkins but it works.  Thanks airmich.


----------



## JBoyd (28 Oct 2007)

I dont see pumpkins on anyones name in thie thread yet, but yes last night i saw them under many peoples name, as well some of my posts today have had one pumpkin on the left. today i have also noticed skulls under some of the members


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Oct 2007)

In the interest of completely screwing up this thread, just be thankful they were Jack O'Lanterns and not Jack O'Laytons.


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2007)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Jack O'Laytons.



Sweet! Can we pay $1 per image (like facebook charges) and throw darts? It may be a great fund raiser for mil.net  ;D


----------



## JBoyd (28 Oct 2007)

Chicken Cannon anyone?


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Oct 2007)

;D


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2007)

PMedMoe ,

I forgot about that most effective tool in the arsenal. Has anyone ever checked with DHH if the chicken ever received a Mention or Star at least?


----------



## armyvern (29 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Now any page that I refresh on I can see them....is this some sort of black magic??



I told you that I am a witch (that IS spelled correctly)!! Go ahead, insert a "b" at the beginning; I dares 'ya!! I'll turn you into a _'it'll be a surprise!!_'  >


----------



## medaid (29 Oct 2007)

Jack O'Layton muahahahahhaaha :rofl: nah we should use his face as skeet clay pigeons. Nothing more satisfying then seeing idiots disappear in a cloud of dust. POOF!


----------

